# Added a new lady to the group



## cbucher (Jul 17, 2008)

I found this smoker on Craigslist and couldn't pass it up. The wife gave me her blessing and I bought it on my way home from work today.



 
Tell me what ya think of her. I don't have a name yet though.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 17, 2008)

Fixed it, sorry.


----------



## seboke (Jul 17, 2008)

Man that thing looks solid!  A little elbow grease and some TLC and you got a great rig!!  Wish I was so lucky!!


----------



## cbucher (Jul 17, 2008)

The metal is 5/16 everywhere. The old man I got it from said it was 20 something years old. It has been sitting in his barn for a while and he couldn't get it in his back yard so he needed to sell it.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 17, 2008)

Going to start that tomorrow.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice one cbucher.


----------



## eaglewing (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool...you know when your done you will be proud of it for sure...

it is amazing what that high temp black paint will do to what looks like a rust bucket...

The one I just refurbished, I used a pressure washer on it...sprayed the rust with a good acid remover...scrubbed it with wire brush and when that pressure washer hit it, it almost shined!!!..LOL, then on went the paint...


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 18, 2008)

Perty neat lookin rig yall got ya there.  I don't know bout a name, kinda reminds me of them old time steam engines, maybe call it "Chug"?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 18, 2008)

I am sooo jealous too! Ditto, Ditto, Ditto


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 18, 2008)

not bad dude i'll be over when i get out of work


----------



## vince (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice smoker


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 18, 2008)

I kept watching outside for you, figured you would come by on your lunch break   lol


----------



## capt dan (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice lookin rig, What did ya  have to shell out for it? Just wonderin. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I bet you will have fun fillin that  bad boy up with food. Better call the butcher!


----------



## daddio (Jul 18, 2008)

good find should be a good one for years to come,i got one listed on craigslist too i sure wished i could move.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words. She cost me $800. Right now she has been re-seasoning for about 3 hours. I have a few tweaks that need to be done after watching her for a while, but she is gonna get loaded tomorrow anyway,LOL.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

Looks great , give that girl a few smokes and let her personality guide you t'wards a name 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Sounds like you've got a great wife too


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Haven't done any real cleaning on the outside just the inside so far.


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 19, 2008)

He has already said he needs a baffle.  Test run showed about a 15-20 degree difference from end to end.  He is out there priming it now so the smoking can commence.  Takes a while to get that baby warmed up


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Gonna have to do a little damper repair also, but she is running good right now. Just having to leave the box door cracked a little.


----------



## kookie (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice score.....................Wish I could find a deal like that around here...........


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's a few pics of the maiden run so far,not doing too bad.

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd116/cbucher7769/Trying the new lady/


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Once she gets warmed up it's not that bad. It's just getting her there. She is alot bigger than what I am used to,LOL.


----------



## sweethanky (Jul 19, 2008)

looks good dude. i am getting ready to pull my barn yard pimp off the smoker here at 2:30


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

That's not chicken above the ribs , is it ?


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Is that a no no.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

I moved them. never had an upper rack before and didn't even think about it.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks, and thanks to Phil for the catch.


----------



## white cloud (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice rig and good find


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

I never would have thought about it either if it wasn't for reading the posts here on SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Enjoy those ribs and chix !!! they are looking good


----------



## cbucher (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks again, got a couple of butts in there too. They are getting pretty close now.


----------



## cbucher (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is the updated link with yesterdays finished qview. All in all it was a good first run and now I know where I need to mod the new girl to make her righteous.

http://s221.photobucket.com/albums/dd116/cbucher7769/Trying the new lady/


----------



## cbucher (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks Ken. Some were a little dry. One rack was a tad bit skinnier on meat then the other two.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 thanks for the update 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You are going to be pulling your car over every time you see someone cutting down a tree now to get some wood stock piled for feeding that smoker


----------



## cbucher (Jul 20, 2008)

she is a hungry little thing,lol


----------

